# Too much water flow??



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

Yesterday I bought and installed a Rena xP3 canister filter on my 46 gallon (my first canister ever). When I started it up the water flow was so intense I had to turn the flow adjuster way down to keep the darn thing from nearly pullin some of my plants up. Now the flow is set pretty low and some of my plants are still leaning in the current and my rams are having a little trouble staying in place.

With that being said, I have read that most of you agree that you can't have too much filtration in your tank or that "more is better." So, my question is, how do you guys manage the current comming out of your filters? I know rams and most cichlids don't like a strong current.

Thanks


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

I mainly respond to commend your use of the double-O in the word "too" for your thread title.

An XP3 seems like a lot of filter for a 46 gallon. Are you considering a tank upgrade any time soon? You might try a spraybar to mellow the flow going into this setup.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I disagree with the common theory that you can never have too much filtration...

Too much flow can be a problem... and just adding more and mroe of the same thing just wastes electricity...

Personally, I support smarter filtration as opposed to just 'more'...

But back to your specific question... Most canister filters ahve a return spout tht allows you to direct the flow. Using this it should be rather easy to adjust the return so the flow isn't disrupting yoru Rams.

A 350 gph canister will only move aroudn 175~200 gph of actual water. The reduction is due to resistence from fitler media and other forms of backpressure in the system. This is not "too much flow" in a 46 gal tank. So it becomes an issue of flow dispursement, not flow reduction.

Another option would be to install a spray bar. This is simply a long tube with multiple small holes drilled in it. This will give you many smaller returns, as opposed to one larger return.


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> I mainly respond to commend your use of the double-O in the word "too" for your thread title.


haha well thanks...

I set up the spray bar and the current still seems very strong. The xP3 was on sale for cheaper than the xP2. I will upgrade to a larger tank down the road, but not anytime soon. I mainly asked this question because it seems that almost everyone here has way more filtration than what is deamed "necessary" (300% or more sometimes).

With all this "extra" filtration there must be more water flow/current. ...I was just wondering how everyone keeps the current under control.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow. You've already noticed that a lot of folks don't do what they should? You may have learned one of the great lessons of this hobby. Don't just do what others do, make your own decisions. 
For your situation, there are several ways that you might go. On occasions when I have over bought or wound up with too much flow by swapping or trading, I've used several pretty cheap alternates. Reasonably expensive but quite flexible way is to add cutoff valves on input or output to limit flow. You can set the flow by closing them part way and have the easy change factor. Another way is too add some restriction to the flow. This will not "strain" the little magneticly connected motors in any way. Quick and easy is to add spong filters to the intake. Another which I like is to add a tee to the output side and a second spraybar aimed in another direction. A simple cork in the intake with a hole drilled to restrict the flow will work.


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, PfunMo... I like the idea to add a second spray bar with a "T" I think I might try that. I was able to postion the output to bounce off the side glass. I think I got it under control now. Over all I'm happy with my purchase... when the time comes that I do upgrade to a larger tank I will already be set. Plus, the bio filtration capacity is what I was really after anyway. I would still like to hear from thoes guys who recomend running at least 300% filtration.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I might throw in on that as well. I am not against running way over ratings. There has to be some type of rating to try to compare two filters. That can work for some and not for others though. There are fish that really do need the most filtering you can get. Big messy eaters who can stand the current fit that bill.


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the xp3 on my 40 gal breeder tank. What I did was use the spray bar and pointed the holes from the spray bar at about a 45 degree angle upward. Work really well and nothing get blowed around plus it agitate the surface for better oxygen level.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Evan805 said:


> I would still like to hear from thoes guys who recomend running at least 300% filtration.


Big fish have big poo, thus those of us with big fish often rely on stronger flowing filters to push that poo into the filter intakes. Also, quite natrually, bigger fish can easily handle stronger currents without being disturbed.

So it makes sense that a guy with adult Oscars will not agree on filtration needs with a guy with guppies in the same sized tank.

Although I do agree that the "bigger is better" motto can get quite exaggerated in some people.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Quite often we get led into the trap of thinking the way our tank and ours friends tanks are the way all tanks should run. Right now there is the African craze running and so many feel the way Africans may like is the way for all tanks to go. It really needs some deeper thought than just a one-size-fits-all. Cichlids are so varied it just doesn't work for all. I can't imagine setting up a tank and thinking it would fit everybody. Big guys often like big currents but can you just imagine a pair of angels trying to lay eggs on a leave in mid stream. Likewise I can't imagine trying to get the filtering out of what works for them to do the job for a tank with 6-7 big guys.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Fisr of all you are not exposing the rams to too much current. So relax. You made the right decision getting the bigger unit. I also would not restrict the flow too much because it will make your pump work harder to move the water. I don't know if you have done this but have the return line spray the long way.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would like to comment on the way mag drive motors work. For strain to be put on a motor one has to slow the moving portions so that heat can build up in the motor and make the insulation melt. With a purely magnetic connection there is no way for the impeller stopping to increase the current through the motor making it melt down. There is no way for this type motor to be strained as there is no direct connection from impeller to the "motor". Old theory does not work for the new motors.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Two things that work for me:

Point the spray bar upwards 45* as mentioned... submerge it a little (so that it still breaks the surface) if your still getting too much flow.

Second would be to put a T- fitting in the return... send one hose to the spray bar, and the other hose you can dump back into the tank any way you want.

Remember, as the filter starts getting gummed up a little, the output will start to slow.

-Ryan


----------

